# New Nissan Versa Previewed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan’s segment-leading Versa sub-compact will be getting some much-needed styling updates courtesy of the Japan- and Europe-marketed Note.
> 
> With a 22 percent share of the sub-compact segment, there isn’t much arguing with the brand’s formula for low-cost car success, but the hatchback is overdue for a makeover, which happened recently for the sedan, but not the five-door version. Nevertheless, a new version is on the way and set to draw influence from the Japanese and Euro-market Nissan Note, launched today.
> 
> ...


See more photos of the new Nissan Versa hatchback (Note) at AutoGuide.com


----------

